# Shed antler hunting lab



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

I am looking for a trained shed antler lab that would be a great family dog also. Any suggestions on a quality breeder that trains dogs to do this?


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just about any lab can be trained to do this...you don't need any special breed of lab.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, but he wants a trained one. 

Shed hunting is gay.


----------



## Rictanica (Sep 26, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ya, but he wants a trained one.
> 
> Shed hunting is gay.


Tex, it's 2011 gay is acceptable now. Hell, even tatoos :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

How about a gay, tattooed, shed hunting lab...


----------



## Rictanica (Sep 26, 2011)

Now thats pretty and gay... or pretty gay!


----------

